# What is up with the Reply counter?



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

Seems to be resetting daily? What gives?? The views counter is working fine, just the reply counter is not working properly...


----------



## tbern (Oct 29, 2022)

didn't notice anything myself, but will bump this back up


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2022)

On all the threads? Not seeing anything different here.
Can you explain further?
Al


----------



## normanaj (Oct 29, 2022)

LIke Al I don't see anything different.

Maybe something to do with the forum style?I'm using dark mode and all looks normal here.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm using dark mode as well. I noticed it about 4 days ago. Threads that have had 300 replies changed and only show 1 or 2. Then I check on the list of threads and it is every thread.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/salccicia-napolitana-cold-smoking.317781/

This thread has had 4-5 people reply to it, yet only shows 1 reply.......

My New chamber build thread is 16 pages long and had over 300 replies and now it only shows 3 replies.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...r-build-42cu-ft-stainless-double-door.314028/


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 29, 2022)

Not dark mode here, shows 5 replies.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2022)

When I click on the 2nd one it has 16 pages and over 300 replies.  You want to borrow my BFH? It fixes computers nicely! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2022)

In dark mode, on my android phone 

Ryan


----------



## normanaj (Oct 29, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> My New chamber build thread is 16 pages long and had over 300 replies and now it only shows 3 replies.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...r-build-42cu-ft-stainless-double-door.314028/


I went to that thread and the reply counter shows 308 for me.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> When I click on the 2nd one it has 16 pages and over 300 replies.  You want to borrow my BFH? It fixes computers nicely!
> 
> Ryan


BFH?


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

Well, this thread is showing 1 reply for me, and I know that is wrong becasue of the recent activity over just the last 20 minutes!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 29, 2022)

Did you try switching back to light mode to see if it is correct?

BFH...Big Freaking Hammer?


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

I switched over to the classic white background mode and this problem is not happening in that mode so it's something with the coding.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 29, 2022)

Interesting.. what device/browser are you using?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 29, 2022)

Reply counter is working properly on my end. I am unable to replicate the issue in any of the styles.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 29, 2022)

Mine was working fine , but just looked and it's all been reset . Most threads show 1 or 2 replies , but they're 3 pages long .


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> Interesting.. what device/browser are you using?




I am using an HP laptop, firefox browser.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 29, 2022)

Everything normal for me. Android/dark mode


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> BFH?


Big F...ing Hammer! Lol


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Big F...ing Hammer! Lol


I nailed it. 

Hi-yo!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 29, 2022)

For me, this happens on all the new design colors. Does not happen on the SMF Classic.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2022)

I don't know if this helps or not, but the side bar to the right where it shows the Hot Threads has the correct replies number, but the main forum threads box is where the replies number is off. Seems to be resetting daily...only 1-2 replies on most threads. This is on all the new background colors....not doing this on SMF Classic.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 30, 2022)

indaswamp


We can’t seem to replicate this issue… Do you have any way of logging in on a different computer and seeing if the same issue is there?

I am trying to establish if this is an account level issue or a device issue.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 30, 2022)

Do you refresh your browser page?
Do you refresh your email link?
I don't have any issues by doing the above.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 30, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> indaswamp
> 
> 
> We can’t seem to replicate this issue… Do you have any way of logging in on a different computer and seeing if the same issue is there?
> ...


Thanks for checking this out. I don't seem to have that issue when I log in on my phone so it must be my device.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2022)

Try clearing your history and cache

Chris


----------

